# Cast Iron Size?



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 13, 2019)

So I have decided to buy a cast iron skillet for use mostly on my new Weber kettle. I have the 22” kettle. What do you suggest as the best all around useful size? I may get others in the future but at first I’d like to get something that will give the most utility on my grill. Thanks in advance for your advice. 

G


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 13, 2019)

In my opinion, the 12" is perfect.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 13, 2019)

depends on how many you regularly cook for, but I agree, a 12" seems to be my go to for most things.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 13, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> In my opinion, the 12" is perfect.


Ditto on that.


----------



## PoukieBear (Dec 13, 2019)

The workhorse in my kitchen is the 12", followed by the 10" and then the 6"
I've almost stopped using "non stick", "disposable" frying pans in my kitchen.  I think I only every use one of those  pan every 3 weeks or so...


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 13, 2019)

It’s just my wife and I that I cook for most times. I was thinking 10” sounded right but if you all think that 12” has been most useful then I think I am going to go for that first. I’m all about getting some bacon wrapped scallops on that sucker to go with my prime rib out of the smoker. So much yum. 

G


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 13, 2019)

Don't worry, you'll start collecting the stuff pretty soon.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 13, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Don't worry, you'll start collecting the stuff pretty soon.


Yeah, you can't have just one.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a 17 and I love it. Too big for your kettle, but great for the stove. They may make a 17 without the handles. I'm not sure.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 13, 2019)

I use the 15" carbon steel paella pan, but let's stick with the thread of cast iron.  If I ever buy a cast iron pan for my 22" Kettle, I'd buy a 12" to 16" cast iron pan with two short handles. It maximizes cooking space, and gives lots of options for rotating the pan and positioning your fire in charcoal baskets for direct and indirect heat.  Great for using on the stovetop, oven, Kettle, smoker, and campfire. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> It’s just my wife and I that I cook for most times. I was thinking 10” sounded right but if you all think that 12” has been most useful then I think I am going to go for that first. I’m all about getting some bacon wrapped scallops on that sucker to go with my prime rib out of the smoker. So much yum.
> 
> G




I don't think it's legal to have Smoked Prime Rib & Bacon Wrapped Scallops in the same Meal.
Something about "Too Much Pleasure!!!"


----------



## motocrash (Dec 13, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> If I ever buy a cast iron pan for my 22" Kettle, I'd buy a 12" to 16" cast iron pan with two short handles.


Yep.


noboundaries said:


> Just my 2 cents.


Ray's 2 cents  are more like 2 pence, they have a favorable exchange rate.


5GRILLZNTN said:


> Don't worry, you'll start collecting the stuff pretty soon.


Yep.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 13, 2019)

What kinds of things are you thinking about cooking?  Cast iron comes in many shapes,  and sizes, and it's all wonderful..... and vintage CI is always nice to cook on just for the history.  On the grill, handles can get in the way, so account for that.  The bonus is, it takes a lower temp fire when you use CI and the more you cook on it, the better the seasoning.


----------



## PolishDeli (Dec 13, 2019)

What type of cooking are you thinking about?
With my webber 22, I most often use either the 12 inch iron skillet, or an iron wok.
They rest perfectly into the grate’s center hole (see picture).  Recessing the 12inch skillet works especially well for collecting drippings onto veggies or potatoes when rotisserieing.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 13, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't think it's legal to have Smoked Prime Rib & Bacon Wrapped Scallops in the same Meal.
> Something about "Too Much Pleasure!!!"


No such thing Bear. You need to live a little more lol. 

G


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2019)

Cooking for 2, I agree with the 12" Dual Handle, around $30. I cook for 6 adults and my 17" duel, is indispensable...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 14, 2019)

My biggest is 12 inches, great pan.

what about a cast iron dutch oven?
it might be pretty versatile.


----------

